# !adios amigos!



## sangwitch (Feb 10, 2007)

I won't be around muchfor a whiledue to travel.


It's been great hanging out with y'all this past year. I've learned a lot from everyone here and for that Igive a big thanks.This is by far the best forum I've ever been a member of... the lack of vitriol here is simply amazing. kudos everyone!







Good luck with all your wines and anything life may throw at you this year.Until we meet again... fare thee well my friends!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok... now you've made me cry!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

How long are you going to be gone and where you going buddy?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2007)

Via Con Dios, my Amigo...You will be missed!!!


----------



## sangwitch (Feb 10, 2007)

Joan... no crying! I'm already flooded over here!






I'm going to prison wade. 10 - 18 months. Whoops! I meant "Peru".



I'll drop in when I can, but any free time will be spent taking advantage of the city. And hiking the Inca trail and Machu Pichu! 
Waldo... if you read this, don't drink all of my wine while I'm gone. I know all about that crazy straw you carry.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2007)

Ill miss ya buddy!


----------



## jobe05 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sang: I wish you the best. Stay safe and enjoy all that you can, while you are there.


----------



## Angell Wine (Feb 10, 2007)

Going to miss you Sang. Good luck down south.


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 11, 2007)

Bon Chance! You will be missed!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Feb 11, 2007)

Sang,
We will be anxious to hear of your adventures. Check out their wines.
Good luck, Be careful,


Ramona


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2007)

Have a good trip Sang. Hope your wines all age well while you are gone away. Look forward to hearing from you when we can.


----------



## OilnH2O (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with Ramona, Sang! 


Set up a dedicated topic for your Peru trip (like Stinkie!) and check in when you can -- _with pictures_! It will be great to "_go along with you_" when you check out those South American wines!


Via con Dios!


----------



## masta (Feb 11, 2007)

Have a great trip and please check in when you get a chance...stay safe!


----------



## jsmahoney (Feb 11, 2007)

You will be missed! God be withyou during yourtraveland be safe my friend. Will be looking forward to your return!


----------



## geocorn (Feb 11, 2007)

Have a very safe trip. We will be watching for any posts you can make. Remember, my toll-free number is international, so if you get a few minutes, give me a call and will pass along anything you like on the forum.


----------



## daveb50 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sang, life is an adventure, enjoy it. Hope you can let us share with you from time to time.
Dave


----------



## Pepere (Feb 12, 2007)

Sang, 


your wit, wisdom and talent shall be missed. Safe travels, and remember this is not a dress rehearsal..............enjoy!


----------



## Bill B (Feb 12, 2007)

Sang, be careful and have a great trip. Good luck 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## kutya (Feb 13, 2007)

Just find an internet cafe, and keep us posted on your travels. You will be missed, have fun.. jh


----------



## sangwitch (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey y'all. I'm back for a couple of weeks. Thanks for all the kind words here.Hope everyone has been happy and well !!


I have a lot of readingand a lot of wine work to get done!


----------



## masta (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome back and home.....how are the meads? I started a Blueberry Melomel but haven't posted anything or taken anypictures!


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2007)

As always Sang, good to hear from you, if only briefly. You know you will have to fill us in when time permits. As Waldo says,"We like pictures!"


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome back buddy! Glad to hear from you again. Masta, shame on you!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome back podner


----------



## kutya (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome home Sang. Please tell us all about your trip...


----------



## sangwitch (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks y'all. The trip was great. One pleasant surprise was finding out that Peru is the gastronomic center of South America. I did not have one bad meal there. In fact, I think I ate a few of the best meals of my life there - the food is that good. I even ate guinea pig one night. It's a traditional Andean dish and was quite tasty. Pics will have to wait until next trip since I lost my memory card. I have a few on my phone though... maybe I'll post one of those.


I spent all my time in Lima except for one weekend trip down into the desert to hit the beach. I have some trips planned for later in the year to see the Amazon, Machu Pichu, etc. but work has to come first. : (


Peru's food was fantastic, but alas... her wine is not. I tried a few different wines and they were all pretty bad. 90% (or so) of the grapes go to making the national drink, which is Pisco... a distilled wine. It tastes a bit like tequilla if you shoot it, but when you sip and compare with others you can really taste the complexity. I guess their wine production is still new. That's not to say I didn't have some great wine while I was there though... I had plenty of Chilean and Argentinean wines that were out of this world. And inexpensive too! With the exchange rate you can pick up a GREAT bottle of wine for about $3!! : )


Speaking of wine... I have about 18 batches of wine here and they all need some type of care. I've been so busy all week trying to get other things done that I have not had a chance to work on any wine related activities. 


The meads look good. The ancient orange cleared up nice while I was away - still have not tasted it yet though. 


It's awesome to see all the new names on the forum, but even better to see the "old" ones. I missed you guys &lt;sniff&gt;.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow! $3.00 a bottle?? You can get tanked pretty cheap in Peru! =)

It's nice to see you back and posting!


----------



## jsmahoney (Mar 11, 2007)

sangwitch, nice to hear from you, and glad you had a nice trip. WOW! 3 dollars a bottle, can't find that anywhere, unless it is Boone's Farm. Can't imagine eating a pet guinea! Especially after watching Dr. Doolittle!



Hope to at least see one picture, since most of us haven't been there before. Well, down the road about 30 miles we have a Peru! But, I'm sure it is nothing like where you went.


----------

